# RHC/Wyndham Nassau Resort & Crystal Palace Casino-Recent Review?



## Pat H (Jan 29, 2006)

Last review is 3 years old. Looking for a place for my son's honeymoon in August and this is available. Take it or wait?


----------



## bigfrank (Jan 29, 2006)

I had my honey moon there 23 years ago when it was called the Concord. We wnt to visit it in Oct and the Wyndam is still nice but the beach was not as nice as some other places. If you can get a Grand Mayan or an Atlantis Harborside I would send them there. If not take it.

Opps wrong resort I thought it was the Wyndam in Aruba.


----------



## Pat H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks, Frank. They don't want to go to Mexico and I would never send them to the Atlantis/Harbourside. I'll find something else.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jan 30, 2006)

Pat
The Cable Beach area of Nassau is under major renovation last I heard and the beach is not clean and nice like Paradise Island at all. Very outdated.

I have been to Atlantis Harborside last year and it is beautiful,clean and friendly. There are some units in Sightings for II right now. It would be an incredible vacation for them, very popular for honeymooners. There were several weddings onsite when we were there.

 Do you want island destinations only? August is hurricane season if that is a concern to you that their trip may be cancelled. Hope this year is different than the last two.


----------



## Pat H (Jan 30, 2006)

I know it's hurricane season. I told them that. I own in Mexico so it would be easy to get them a timeshare there. All my resorts are RCI so Harbourside is not an option. Even if it were they would be miserable. The prices for everything are astronomical. They would have to leave the resort for every meal in order to afford it.


----------



## arlene22 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi, Pat,

I haven't stayed at the Crystal Palace, but I have stayed twice at the Radisson Cable Beach, which is right next door. I actually like the beach there. There is a reef right there that you can literally walk up to, pick some seaweed, hold it in your hand and tons of fish come to eat out of your hand. OK, I don't scuba dive, so maybe I'm easily impressed, but thought it was cool and my kids loved it. 

I'm not sure about the status of the construction. I didn't see any going on this time last year, but I know there is lots planned for that area, and it may have started. You could call the hotel and ask. 

I'm sure you realize that the Crystal Palace is not a timeshare; it is a hotel. So the Trip Advisor reviews may be helpful to you. 

Again, since I have not stayed there, I cannot comment on the rooms, but as far as the location is concerned, I think it would be a lovely place to go on a honeymoon. I think the main drawbacks would be that at that time of year, it is rainy (hurricane) season.


----------



## arlene22 (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh, and here's a tip: if they want to check out the Dig at Atlantis, they can go in the evening and walk through for free (normally, I think they charge $25 to those who are not guests there). They will not get the guided tour (which is mostly bs, anyway) but IMHO, the actual exhibit is lovlier at night, anyway.


----------



## Nsivertsen (Jan 30, 2006)

We own a one bedroom there and last stayed there in 2004.    We thoroughly enjoyed our stay both times.    Even got "snowed in" and had to get three extra days there with no problem.    Beach there is awful but you just walk one minute next door to the Nassau Beach Hotel and/or the Radisson on the other side, beautiful beaches.    It has some good restaurants and a casino right in the place.     It's not a bad place and we own there through RHC.   We also belong to II and RCI.
                                              Rich S


----------



## Blondie (Jan 30, 2006)

Pat did you try www.tripadvisor.com for more recent reviews?


----------



## rynker (Jan 30, 2006)

*ok with us*

We stayed there 3 years ago on a last minute getaway after a death.  I've read reviews and we can't understand the bad reviews.  We had a great time.  We always felt safe, restaurants nearby, walking on pathways up and down the roadway, beach was "ok".  We ate calamari salad from a guy who made it directly from his small boat at our pier.  It was the best!  We would stay again.......We liked it not being so crowded and commercialized but they had some big spenders at the casino so it couldn't be all that bad.  It could have all changed since we were there, but we enjoyed everything about it.


----------



## grest (Jan 30, 2006)

I got a postcard today from some friends of mine who happen to be there this week in a 4/4 hotel unit.  They are very pleased from the sound of it...but then again, they are escaping a Maine winter!
Connie


----------



## spatenfloot (Jan 31, 2006)

arlene22 said:
			
		

> I'm sure you realize that the Crystal Palace is not a timeshare; it is a hotel.


Yes, the Crystal Palace IS a timeshare. It trades thru RCI.

This place is an older property and there are occasional "maintenance" issues. If your kids are expecting fancy 5 star places, they wouldn't like this place. If they simply want to enjoy the Caribbean, this is a decent place to do it.  The on site restaurants are expensive but good.  Jonnie Canoe's nearby is a good place to eat and a little cheaper.


----------



## arlene22 (Jan 31, 2006)

The Crystal Palace is a hotel. RHC has a long term contract for some of the rooms, which are available as part of their vacation club. Those units trade internally with RHC and externally through RCI. The CP units are essentially hotel suites-- different from what some people expect from a "timeshare." That may be an issue for some, but not for others. It's probably not an issue for honeymooners. Pat, you can see a description of the units on the RHC website .


----------

